# Re Poljot International Watches



## clive simpson (Jul 9, 2006)

I wonder if anyone out there can help me .....

Last year I saw on a website (cant remember the address) the following

watch :

_Poljot International _

Chronograph 'Trans-Siberian Railway` (Trainmaster)

Round shape case, size is 38 x 12,5 mm, Limited edition, Black dial,

Stainless steel back with locomotive engraving.

Does anyone know where I could find one ?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have this one:-

Is this the one? Its not a chronograph, but an alarm

Roger









The back:-


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

A bit of Googling on Poljot International Trainmaster chronograph

found this:


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Really don't think that's a proper Poljot International watch. It's certainly never appeared in their catalogue. Think it's probably a Poljot, and the model name is "International Trainmaster" if you see what I mean.









Regards,

Nick


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Really don't think that's a proper Poljot International watch


How good is your Russian?


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

What's the difference between "Poljot International" and "Poljot"?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Poljot is/was the well known russian moscow made range of watches...

PI is a german company which uses Poljot movements and has a high quality control and finish to them



Jeremy67 said:


> What's the difference between "Poljot International" and "Poljot"?


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Which is it that are making the current crop of Strela replica / remanufactures?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

> Which is it that are making the current crop of Strela replica / remanufactures?


My understanding that it is Poljot - Russia that are manufacturing/making the current run of 3133s. Wouldn't surprise me if there was a PI version floating around!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

There was long before the current reissue strela came out.... some pics here

Re-issue Issues



Bareges said:


> My understanding that it is Poljot - Russia that are manufacturing/making the current run of 3133s. Wouldn't surprise me if there was a PI version floating around!


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good article, many thanks for posting the link.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's well worth a read of anybodys time, great info


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Roger said:


> > Really don't think that's a proper Poljot International watch
> 
> 
> How good is your Russian?


I know that one is Poljot International - I've got it myself !

I was referring to the one in Clive's original post.

Regards,

Nick


----------

